# Need some color help...



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm new to breeding and I'm needing some help with some of my mouses colors. Any help is very much appreciated.

My doe, I thought she was a Himalayan, but now I'm thinking she could be a colorpoint beige. Mother was a PEW and the father was a Satin Splash. 









My newest buck. He's kind of a blueish color. Mother is the doe above and the feather was a Splash. 









This buck is a full brother to the above buck. Maybe Burmese?









This doe is full sister to the above bucks. I know she is a Splash, but I was wondering if she was a Pied Splash or a Tri color. 









This doe is obviously Splash, but she just is a different tone than my other splashes. She is from a Splash x Splash pairing. 









No *clue *what color this girl is! She is sister to the two bucks and doe above. 









Sister to the above doe as well. This pic makes it looks like she has points, but she doesn't. Sh'es almost a Platinum color









And just for fun, I wanted to show off my Fuzzy doe. She's whatever her mother (the first doe pictured) is color wise.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry that this won't be of any help, but I'm very curious about what your 3rd from bottom is! I have 2 almost exactly like her, though a shade or so paler/grey-er, it's a stunning colour (and all of yours are gorgeous!) I just haven't a clue what it is :roll: 
My best guess for the platinum coloured one would be a silver


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if mouse 1 has balck eyes which it looks like it does it cant be himmi so must be colour point baige (aka black eye siamese)


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

All of my mice have ruby or pink eyes, Himi are supposed to have pink eyes, she has ruby, which is why I was thinking she was something other than Himi.


----------

